# Ist die Krebsschere hin?



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe in meinem Mini- Fertig- Teich u. a. eine __ Krebsschere, die ich letztes Jahr eingesetzt hatte.

Wie von der äußert netten und kompetenten Verkäufern bei re- natur erklärt,  sank die Pflanze am Ende des Sommers auf den Grund und soll bei entsprechenden Temperaturen wohl wieder an die Oberffläche kommen inkl. eventueller Ableger.

Soweit ich das aber erkennen kann, sieht die Krebsschere ziemlich tot aus. D. h. die Blätter sehen "grau" und tot aus.

Ist dies normal? Wird sich das ändern bzw. bessern? Wer kann mir dazu helfen?

Grüße aus dem Kreis Stormarn

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Torben,
da ist bestimmt noch leben drin..meine sehen nicht anders aus..und die kommen dann jeden Sommer wider....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

hallo torben,

daß die mutterpflanze tot aussieht ist normal - wenn die zeit (temp)reif ist wird sie aber kleine sateliten pflänzchen seitlich bilden die zu neuem leben erwachen.

**** darüber freue ich mich gerade - da ich schon mehrfach versucht habe krebsscheren in meinem teich zu integrieren und nie erfolg hatte.
ABER die zwei letzten die ich im spätjahr noch auf den teichboden warf bilden im moment schon klar sichtbar diese neuen pflanzen    :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Irgendwie sieht bei mir alles z. Zt. wie tot aus. 

Das Münzkraut ist fast kpl. zurückgegangen (soll wohl auch normal sein), der __ Froschlöffel muckt und das Tausenblatt steckt voller Fadenalgen.

Vi ska se - Wir werden sehen!

Vielen Dank ersma´

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Torben,

ich weiss ja nicht, wie die Witterungsverhältnisse bei Euch so sind. Besuch aus dem dortmunder Raum hat uns berichtet, dass wir hier rund einen Monat weiter sind als in Deutschland: __ Azaleen, Clematis und __ Blauregen stehen z.B. unmittelbar vor der Blüte oder blühen bereits. Dennoch ist der Teich noch alles andere als aufregend: Sumpfdotterblumen blühen, ja, Wasserähren auch, schilfartige Gewächse und Gräser, __ Hechtkraut und __ Thalia treiben soeben einmal die ersten Blätter über die Wasseroberfläche. Die Seerose treibt Blätter, gebl¨ht hat sie noch nicht. Am wichtigsten aber: _Alle _Unterwaserpflanzen sind bei Wassertemperaturen um 15 Grad noch grau-grün und zeigen keine Spur von Lebensfreude. Dabei bin ich ganz sicher, dass sie keinerlei Schaden genommen haben und noch kommen werden.

Da hilft nur: Geduld.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Geduld ist eine Tugend, die mir in Bezug auf meine Pfütze (im weiteren Text auch Teich genannt) fehlt. Aufgrund des fehlenden Wissens.

Aber dafür hab´ ich ja Euch   

Ich harre der Dinge!

Thx

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema __ Krebsschere nochmals aufgreifen: ich hatte letztes Jahr das Glück 5 ziemlich grosse Krebsscheren kaufen zu können. Als ich nun letztes Wochenende meinen Teich gereinigt habe musste ich entstzt feststellen, dass keine Krebsschere mehr zu sehen ist (hatten im Spätsommer ca. 40 cm Durchmesser). Die Pflanzen können doch nicht einfach verschwinden, oder? Dass sie gefressen wurden glaube ich auch nicht, da die Blätter ja ziemlich "scharf" sind.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Norbert,
deine sind wahrscheinlich eingegangen und dann verfault....
denn sie bilden ja keine wintersporen oderso....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Nun wird es langsam wärmer hier im Norden und die Plänzchen treiben so langsam aus.

Tatsächlich aber ist meine im letzten Jahr eingesetzte __ Krebsschere fast weg. Die ehemals schon recht langen Blätter haben sich fast aufgelöst und lagen "faul(ig)" auf dem Grund. Nur in der Mitte ist noch Leben in dem Ding und einen kleinen Ableger hat sie auch bekommen.

Ich werde das mal beobachten, aber denke, dass sie bei bei norbertschweikart auch wech is.

Schadé!

//Torben


----------

